# Inspire Me.



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Home Alone and family is gone for a week. Chores are done and I can get out and away from work, town, traffic and noise. Haven't done anything in what feels like ages.

Haven't fished, haven't camp, haven't hiked, road mules, road the mountain bike, nothing, nada, zilch.

If you are in my shoes, where do you go? What do you do?

Share a spot if you feel free. I would like to go somewhere new.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Boulders


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I would walk the Mirror Lake Highway from the WY/UT border to milepost 28 and pick up all the litter.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

--\\OFish Lake area


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Drive to Meeteetse for a burger and some chocolate.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yankee Meadow Reservoir.....You can camp, hike, ride mountain bikes and mules too.8)


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Burr trail


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

First, don't go to Vegas. I know it's tempting, but think of the consequences. Second, leave a detailed itinerary so your wife/boss/friends can drag you back to civilization if you decide the nomadic life suits you. 

Here's some adventures I've always wanted to try or have partially experienced:

Option 1--Hit the La Sals, the San Juans, or both. Take some time to explore new fishing spots. Spend some time in the Montezuma Creek area riding your mule or backpacking into remote Anasazi cliff dwellings or checking out ancient petroglyphs. If your feeling really adventurous, ride your mule down into the Dolores River Canyon East of Dove Creek, CO while you're down there. Pack a sidearm to fend of bears or wild desert hillbillies. (You could have a similar adventure around Torrey or Escalante)

Option 2--Hike, pack, or ride into a remote spot along the Duchesne, Lake Fork, Yellowstone, or Uinta Rivers along the South Slope of the Uintas. Try to survive for two days on dandelion salads and the fish you catch. 

Option 3--Go to some amazing hunting unit and look at big animals. You could incorporate this activity on your San Juan trip. You could go down to the Henry Mountains and look at big mule deer that you'll never be able to hunt (it may be a little early in the summer for this activity because antler growth is limited). 

Option 4--Wander around the state--stop and read historical markers, drive scenic byways, eat at small diners, drive up into the mountains to camp, go to a National Park you've never been to, stop and fish rivers, etc... 

I've got other ideas, but you get the gist. Take a camera and lots of pictures, and don't wait too long to get going.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Id be fishing on the Boulders or in wyoming for some big brooke trout.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Go downtown and hang out at the Gateway and City Creek........-O,-


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Save your money and throw a tent up in the back yard...go without showering/shaving for a few days, nap often, hit the shooting/archery range....


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So what did you end up doing?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Rode my motorcycle over to the Ruby Mountains in Nevada and backpacked with next to nothing into the high country. Did a little fishing and a lot of thinking. Left all electronics at home except for a GPS. Ended up spending four days up there. Made my own shelter and pretty much starved myself. Had a great time.


----------

